

Is Internet Addiction Real? - user_235711
http://www.redding.com/news/2013/dec/28/nerd-chick-adventures-is-internet-addiction-real/

======
sidcool
I feel it's pretty real. It's a social thing. People sort of get a light
weight kick out of it. I am sort of addicted to HN, TechCrunch, Techmeme,
reddit and YouTube. I have to know what's going on in the internet world.

